
Show HN: VoicePlace – Voice Chat based on virtual proximity - thereddking
https://voice.tenxeng.com/
======
thereddking
I've been working on a proof of concept project for proximity voice chatting!
(and spent too much time on the UI haha).

Whether for catching up, meetings, or working, VoicePlace has all the tools
you need to communicate effectively. Your volume is scaled proportionally to
how close you are to people in your virtual world!

[https://voice.tenxeng.com/](https://voice.tenxeng.com/)

Feedback is very appreciated! I’m still exploring different ways to adjust
volumes between people to make it even more natural. Let me know if anything
is confusing or _when_ you find bugs :)

~~~
liamcardenas
I love this concept. Is there a maximum distance that you stop broadcasting to
preserve privacy?

~~~
thereddking
Yes! After 25 (virtual) feet, the audio and video are automatically
disconnected. It saves bandwidth as well.

